# Is Greco-Roman Wrestling a martial art in your opinion?



## Freestyler777 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've wrestled Greco and I think it has some usefulness for self-defense.  Obviously boxing works, what about upper-body wrestling?  I think a suplex on a hard floor can be devastating, keeping in mind that you don't want to hit your head on the ground accidentally!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 23, 2007)

Emphatically yes.  Western martial arts are only recently getting the respect they deserve.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 23, 2007)

People have to realize that their is a definite boxing element to Muay Thai, and a wrestling element to No-Gi Grappling, which all combine to make MMA, the most realistic combat sport.  

What do you think about freestyle?  Is shooting for the legs a good or bad idea?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as you stay fluid and open minded, I think boxing and wrestling are a safe bet.  It's important to learn other concepts and theories as usual, and to practice theories immediately in order to adjust them or "shave off" the unnessentials.  It's important to make your exercises mimic the techniques you'll be practicing (piggyback a big buddy up some stairs is one of my favorites, or maybe makiwara for boxing).  In a self defense situation, there is concrete and no gloves.  You probably won't recieve any mercy either so it's good to train the way you'll be using it (without pins, or try wraslin' on the concrete a little, just watch yer noggin and the scrapes).  All I can say is that I have full confidence in them both and it all depends on many factors, but as for being a martial art, absolotely, in my opinion.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 23, 2007)

What about Chinese Wrestling?  I know it's not a western art, but it involves 'perfect' throws, meaning, tori stays standing and uki falls to ground.  That's a good point about the concrete and no gloves.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I've wrestled Greco and I think it has some usefulness for self-defense.  Obviously boxing works, what about upper-body wrestling?  I think a suplex on a hard floor can be devastating, keeping in mind that you don't want to hit your head on the ground accidentally!



With quite a few greco-roman wrestlers doing well in MMA, I think its safe to say it has value outside of straight wrestling


----------



## green meanie (Apr 23, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I've wrestled Greco and I think it has some usefulness for self-defense. Obviously boxing works, what about upper-body wrestling? I think a suplex on a hard floor can be devastating, keeping in mind that you don't want to hit your head on the ground accidentally!


 
In my opinion, wrestling is a martial art regardless of the discipline or style. :asian:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 23, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> What do you think about freestyle? Is shooting for the legs a good or bad idea?


 
I think shooting for double and single leg takedowns is a great way to go. I have personally found it easier to consistently take people down with a shot on the legs than trying to set up a throw and I don't find it any more risky than anything else I've tried to do.


----------



## TjThunder (Aug 3, 2007)

wrestling is definitely a martial art, one of the first!  every civilization in history had some form of wrestling ---it's natural


----------

